# Canadian custom bass builders (smaller)



## blindrabbit (Dec 24, 2014)

There are obviously some very impressive bigger name bass builders here in Canada - F Bass and Dingwall immediately come to mind. 

However, there doesn't seem to be too many of the smaller luthiers out there, those that are building instruments in that $1500-3000 range. Let's call them either the up-and-comers, or the smaller boutiques. There are a lot in the US and elsewhere, but the exchange right now is deadly...it would be nice to see a Canuck get some of the hard earned money I'm looking to spend on a custom build. 

Any suggestions/names for smaller luthiers/builders out there in Canada?


----------



## Rudder Bug (Nov 21, 2011)

I could build that bass for you.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

Les Godfrey or Joe Lado are two names that come immediately to mind.

i have a Lado Studio 604 and would love to have a Godfrey Dragonnetti...


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

http://kinal.dreamhosters.com/bass.htm


----------



## blindrabbit (Dec 24, 2014)

ronmac said:


> Les Godfrey or Joe Lado are two names that come immediately to mind.
> 
> i have a Lado Studio 604 and would love to have a Godfrey Dragonnetti...


Thanks for those tips! Never heard of either, both look cool. Slightly on the expensive side though ($4000-5000), but its great to know of other excellent Canadian builders out there. 

I'd heard about Kinal before, and that is on my radar. I know that once upon a time there were Vadim basses, but it seems that most of the information about them is dated. The website remains active, but hasn't been updated in some time. Does anyone know if he's still around or not?

There must be others too...keep the suggestions coming!!!


----------



## Rudder Bug (Nov 21, 2011)

Here is a short scale I built for a lady, she wanted 5 strings.


----------



## Rudder Bug (Nov 21, 2011)

Since a 30.25" scale is a little short or a five string, I am currently building this one, a multiple scale. The first string has a 31" scale and the fifth has 33,5" I can't wait to see (read hear, feel) the difference. The body has the same shape than the one above but has only one humbucker with a 3 way split switch. I should be able to show the finished thing in about a week or so.

.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

I don't think Dingwall would be considered a big company. High end, yes, but not a big builder. And amazing quality builds.

Does Fury still build basses? Or anything for that matter. Fury basses were pretty common on the prairies in the 80s but don't see them (or his guitars) hardly at all anymore.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

Here is another small shop builder, Vector Electric Instruments, who is very highly regarded.

http://www.vectorinstruments.com/basses/index.html


----------



## blindrabbit (Dec 24, 2014)

High/Deaf said:


> I don't think Dingwall would be considered a big company. High end, yes, but not a big builder. And amazing quality builds.
> 
> Does Fury still build basses? Or anything for that matter. Fury basses were pretty common on the prairies in the 80s but don't see them (or his guitars) hardly at all anymore.


Looks like Fury does still exist! 

http://www.furyguitar.com/index.html

Dingwall probably isn't a big company, but it is definitely a big name. My interests are more with the single person operations (or not much bigger than that). The guys who you contact and can speak directly to the one person who is involved in every aspect of constructing the instrument for you - choosing the wood, developing the design, carving the neck, and so on. I've got a thing for instruments that were made by hand and intended just for the one who ordered it, as opposed to ones that were churned out in some fashion or another as just "stock". 

Vector looks cool too, but as far as I can tell, they are EUBs only. Gorgeous though.


----------



## Aces High (Feb 1, 2013)

Dingwall is a small volume company but make world class basses. I ordered an Afterburner 1 last month and the wait time is 9 months. When it get to me, the wait will be worth every minute!


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

F bass, or the Peghead. did I remember that correctly? In Hamilton Ontario


----------

